# Are Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors the same voice type genetically as Baritenors?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

So I asked if Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors were the same voice type genetically and some agreed they were and that they were just different types of low/heavy tenors specializing in different styles and languages; well I was wondering are the Baritenors of musical theatre also low/heavy tenors in terms of voice type and hence also genetically the same voice type as Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors or no?


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Anyone care to respond?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Jordan Workman said:


> So I asked if Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors were the same voice type genetically and some agreed they were and that they were just different types of low/heavy tenors specializing in different styles and languages; well I was wondering are the Baritenors of musical theatre also low/heavy tenors in terms of voice type and hence also genetically the same voice type as Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors or no?


I'm not overly knowledgable, but I'd say this is a hard no. Heldentenors and Dramatic Tenors generally have huge voices capable of towering over orchestras. Maybe the vocal range would be similarish (I don't really know)?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

If the baritenor has a very powerful voice then it's possible they are akin to a heldentenor. Dramatic tenor is too broad of a category to really answer your question.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think no. "Baritenors" in musical theatre are more akin to lyric baritones in opera. There's no part in a musical for a heldentenor as the voice would be too operatic for the genre. There may be a powerful tenor role in operetta or musical theatre that would work with a dramatic tenor, but I can't think of one. I think a lot of the genetically (or biologically) heavier voices aren't singing anything because their voices can sound ungainly without a lot of training.

N.


----------

